# HELP...puppy coughing/and diareeah



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

my 5month old puppy has had diareah alot this past week which im guessing is from the new chicken treats she has beeen getting(i think she has a sensitive tummy). well now she has been kinda coughing/hacking the past few days and last night and this am is it worse. she has vet appt 2morrow am but was just wondering what you think this might be? im hoping to just have to pay for the vet visist and not a bunch of tests etc but will do whats necessary of course.she is up date on all shots as well as kennel cough one.Any ideas on what this could be???? im assuming vet will listen to her breathing but i know she wont cough while shes there lol. what else can cause puppies to cough when she appears to be completely healthy/normal


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

Hard to say but don't get too comfortable thinking the Bordetella vaccine can completely prevent kennel cough. It is not effective against all the strains of the virus that cause this condition. Many people regard this vaccine as being nearly useless.

I hope your vet finds the cause and the treatment works. It's not easy watching a pet in distress like this. Keep us posted.


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

What chicken treats are you using? Make sure that you are not using any treats produced in China. (Check the bag, it's in tiny print on the back). 

What are you feeding?

Coughing could be kennel cough. Or it could be a heart problem. Or a collapsing trachea. Hopefully your vet can get him sorted out.


----------



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

im not sure what the chicken treats are called. they were in the refrigerated section at petsmart(they look like lil smokies). she only got one or two a day though. she is on Innova dog food which shes been on for several months without problems but in the past when she has gotten diareah its been after her puppy class which she gets treats for like an hr OR when i was feeding her way too much food cuz i didnt check serving size lol(thats what makes me think her tummy is sensitive).so i quit giving the treats i think 2days ago and have been feeding a tiny bit less.she hasnt pooped 2day which is odd(but with all the diareah i doubt anything is there).on monday at dog park she did drink some muddy water out of a puddle as well as on sunday(could that upset her tummy)? i looked up videos on you tube for kennel cough and thats what it sounds like just not sure about the diareah and i noticed mon she had a bit of green gooey stuff in corner of both eyes that i just wiped away and didnt think twice about.


----------



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

so the morning of her vet appt she pooped and i saw worms lol so i took that to the appt.He said she most likely has kennel cough(its very mild though) and she def has worms.so we have meds for that.she is now just at home resting and i have to keep her away from dogs for at least the next 7days.thanks again for all your info!


----------

